

Developer Duck - kennethlove
http://www.developerduck.com

======
pydanny
Best programming tool ever created! How did I do anything before this was
created? This is clearly a revolutionary step forward, and is the herald of a
new order in software development. Huzzah!

------
ck2
I prefer elePHPant.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=elephpant&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=elephpant&tbm=isch)

